# what to do about old barn



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

A couple of months ago I visited my old barn manager of 5 years at her new place. It didnt look very good and neither did her horses. Unfortunately I havent been able to go up there and help out and I really miss the horses. She really had her hands full but with my new barn and hers being farther away i guess I havent had the time. Im just feeling a bit discouraged.

What should I do?
What are some ways I can offer to help out or be able to go there more often?


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I feel like I need more information to even try to determine what to say. How bad is the place and why do you need to help? Why did your barn manager move to a new place? What is exactly wrong at her place? Why is she unable to care for her place and her horses, etc.... more info please thanks!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

All good questions, lovemyponies. Is it possible to spend one day (or evening, or morning) helping out your old manager?


----------

